# Corel 10 - Anzahl Knoten automatisch reduzieren?



## Defendero (30. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe in Corel 10 eine Grafik erstellt. Ich habe einen Umriss um eine Schrift erstellt. Corel hat nun bei diesem Umriss sehr viele Knotenpunkte (über 15.000) erzeugt. Nun möchte (muss) ich die Zahl der Knoten aber reduzieren, da sonst meine Druckerei sich weigert, die Grafik zu plotten.Theoretisch sollte das ja kein Problem sein, doch immer wenn ich viele Knoten markiere und sie entferne, verzieht sich auch die Grafik (mal mehr mal weniger). Es muss doch möglich sein, dass Corel automatisch die Knoten auf ein minimum reduziert, ohne die Grafik zu verändern/verziehen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## madmat (4. Mai 2004)

eigentlich nicht, ich denke da ist handarbeit angesagt.
solange die knoten koordinaten tragen die zur formbildung beitragen ist es logisch dass das objekt sich verformt wenn man sie löscht.


----------



## barnbeck (2. Juni 2004)

corel hat einen button zum automatischen reduzieren, musst du wahrscheinlich erst über "anpassen" in deine Arbeitsumgebung ziehen.
dann alle knoten markieren und in mehreren schritten autom. reduzieren.


----------

